# Alarm Defrost warning system



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm looking for something that may not exist - certainly looking on Google hasn't helped.

We are not due to move into our Portuguese house for another 20 months (and counting!) so we are restricted to visiting for holidays only. What we would like to do when we go back to the UK is to leave a few bits and pieces in the freezer for the next time we visit. However, with the occasional power outage, we can not take a chance that while we are away that the power has gone off and the food defrosted, refreezing when the power goes back on. In those circumstances we would obviously have no idea that there had been a problem!

Does anyone know of a gadget that we can leave in the freezer that would indicate if there had been a power outage or the interior temerature had dropped below a certain point. I know audible alarms for freezers exist but this is for people in residence at the time of the problem and would not be what we need. Does anyone have knowledge of such a gadget - I can't believe that this is not a problem that other people haven't had before.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Half fill a bottle with cold water.
Put it in the freezer on its side until it freezes.
Once frozen - stand it up.
Leave it in the freezer.
Next time you open freezer - look to see if water is still frozen vertically.
If freezer has ever been off long enough for the water to start to defrost - it will slide down side of bottle - then freeze again horizontally - as per normal liquid in a bottle.
This would be a free, easy way to know!!
Perhaps I should patent my idea!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rickuk (Jan 16, 2014)

Perhaps a max/min thermometer that you use outdoors or in a green house, it records the maximum and minimum temperature reached and you have to manually reset it so you will know if the freezer has got warm.
Richard


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd seriously suggest you don't leave anything in freezer friends who live here have had to date 2 ruined loads of freezer stored food when trips have occurred where main fuse has tripped and can't be reset because their on a UK visit, ok insurance has covered food but not the smell and clearing up, you'd be better having a small freezer sufficient for your current short visits and emptying


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

It will only be a few bits - any leftover bits from our previous visit and some stuff for the first day breakfast, so worth it to keep even if it ends up being thrown away. But Steve and Richard these are great ideas! For simplicity, cost and effectiveness though I think Steve's is genius!!! Definitely should be patented (LOL) and we are going to do that one!


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Steve´s idea: youtube´able (very good)

But plastic bottle


----------

